# Wolf Park Photos!



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

LOTS of them! It will take me awhile to get them all on DF 

I honestly don't even know how to start off this post... Wolf Park was amazing. Anyone with an interest in canines should definitely plan a trip out there. The setup is wonderful, with a huge 7-acre central enclosure for the main pack, and several smaller enclosures for older wolves or ones who need to be seperated from the others for whatever reason. The staff are SUPER knowledgeable and incredible to talk with. And the animals are all supremely happy and healthy.

Besides the wolves, there are also 2 coyotes and 2 foxes on the property. I'll start out with the wolves... 

Wotan, my FAVORITE wolf of all of them. He is so classic in appearance and behavior... everything you imagine a wolf to be... he and I kind of hit it off.  I got lots of photos of this gorgeous boy.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Eclipse, a shy older wolf who was a little wary of strangers. She was SO beautiful!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Reudi, the pack clown  He is the omega and the most relaxed around humans. Metabolic bone disease as a puppy changed his skeletal shape somewhat, so his legs are quite a bit shorter than the other wolves. It seems to give him a doglike appearance. Also, his Roman nose and very light silver eyes are extremely unusual.










Giving paw for photographer Monty Sloan:




























Submitting to beta male Wotan:










Parallel walking with Wotan:


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Aaaand it looks like the server that hosts my photos might be having issues, so I'm going to post more later... if the images aren't showing up, try again later, it seems to be very slow right now for some reason.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Nekomi--those pictures you took are gorgeous!! The wolves look great, where is this exactly? And you can go inside with them and pet them? 

I went to the Native American Reservation and saw a wolf and wolf/malamute mix there and was on cloud 9 as I love them, so what you saw was even more awesome! Great shots!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Beautiful shots! I want to go just to take pictures lol!


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh my, very beautiful, so jealous of you. Thank you for sharing


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Reudi is so unusual looking -- his eyes are incredible!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Reudi has always been a favorite of mine, I just love his face 
Looks like you had a fun trip, thanks for sharing such great pictures!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh, what beautiful wolves and great photos! You have a great eye. Wotan is so handsome.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

this is something i would love the chance to do, i am so interested in wolves and canine behavior.

those pictures are amazing. i am so jealous.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

awww jealous you got to meet Wotan...you has Wolfgang pics yes?(he's one of my favs after Orca...is Orca still around?)

and Kailani...did you get to meet her? she seems like my kinda girl...bossy lol....


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> awww jealous you got to meet Wotan...you has Wolfgang pics yes?(he's one of my favs after Orca...is Orca still around?)
> 
> and Kailani...did you get to meet her? she seems like my kinda girl...bossy lol....


Sounds like you have been there. If that's the case, I now don't like either you or Nekomi!!!   

I want to come back as a wolf dog who is cared for by someone like Nek!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Sounds like you have been there. If that's the case, I now don't like either you or Nekomi!!!
> 
> I want to come back as a wolf dog who is cared for by someone like Nek!


not yet but ive emailed with people there back and forth a couple times and i follow their fb page religiously...they just had a litter in the last few weeks too.

its on my list before i make another commitment to a wolfdog. id really like to rescue one but im not stepping into it lightly this time. i will be making a visit there before i do.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Great pictures, and what gorgeous animals they all are. I'll be waiting for the rest of the pictures!

I'm glad you enjoyed yourself - and I'm completely jealous right now.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Zim, I found their page on FB. Can't wait to read all about them and see the photos. I have now found yet another reason to be on FB all the time! Thanks.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

what is their facebook page?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

princesstiffany said:


> what is their facebook page?



link.

love Wolf Park. one of my favorite places i have yet to visit.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

OK, more pics! 

Renki and Ayla, begging for treats.  Renki was getting way too excited and needed to be brought down a notch. Nothing like working on "go to place" - in this case, the top of their house. 

Of course, Ayla couldn't resist getting in on it too.




























Ayla, working with Dana (Wolf Park staff)...




























We didn't get to meet Tristan because he had a minor emergency while we were there (somehow got a bad cut on his tongue and had to be put under to examine it).


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Wotan's brother Wolfgang! 










I have more photos of him in this set, just need to get them edited.

Dana giving Wolfgang a good scratch! His back leg was thumping 










Dana and the two brothers...










Kailani! She was like a pure wolf version of Willow.  Bossy and always causing trouble between the boys!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Pat Goodmann and Dana doing some shaping and clicker work with the coyotes, Willow and Twister.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

For those of you familiar with photographer Monty Sloan - he is officially the COOLEST GUY EVER.  He is like a wolf whisperer.  All the wolves adore him, and let him get away with things that most people should never attempt with a wolf.  

Can't you tell that they love the man?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

nekomi said:


>


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I am in heaven looking at all of these pictures...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Wotan's brother Wolfgang!


he's sooo pretty to me. i watch their Youtube channel a lot and him and Wotan are really interesting in how they act towards each other..just seems like there is a slight difference in their attitudes when its just them and when the others are around. id assume its because they're bros.



> Kailani! She was like a pure wolf version of Willow.  Bossy and always causing trouble between the boys!


but of course lol...a girl worth her salt is one who aint afraid of no stinkin boy lol!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

These pictures are simply gorgeous... I don't think I've ever seen any pics of wolves and coyotes like this... It's amazing!! Thank you so much for sharing! I'm now off to learn about Wolf Park  (I've never heard of it before )


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

www.wolfpark.org

i linked to their fb page earlier in the thread

and on youtube

wolf park


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Fantastic pics, Nekomi! It's wonderful to be able to see how they're built and the body language they're exhibiting. And those pictures with the photographer are wonderful.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

OH! HOW COULD I FORGET THE PUPPY PICTURES!?!

I'm going to have to go back and edit the puppy photos still... YES, I got to meet the 3-week-old wolf pups!  Not only meet, but I had Matilda (the bigger grey girl) take quite a liking to me and hang out on my lap for awhile. 

Amazing, even at 3 weeks these were NOT dog pups! I was shocked at the wolflike demeanor even at such a young age.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

BTW Zim - you mentioned Wotan and Wolfgang - they are actually being kinda testy with each other right now. The staff has been musing over whether or not Wotan may attempt to overthrow Wolfgang for alpha male position soon. There was a LOT of posturing going on when I was there, and a pretty spectacular ritualized fight during Howl Night.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

nekomi said:


> OH! HOW COULD I FORGET THE PUPPY PICTURES!?!
> 
> I'm going to have to go back and edit the puppy photos still... YES, I got to meet the 3-week-old wolf pups!  Not only meet, but I had Matilda (the bigger grey girl) take quite a liking to me and hang out on my lap for awhile.
> 
> Amazing, even at 3 weeks these were NOT dog pups! I was shocked at the wolflike demeanor even at such a young age.



lol now next time some yokel shows up on DF all "wolves and dogs act the same" i wont be the only one going "NUH UH!!" 

yes. i want widdle bitty woofy youngin pics!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

nekomi said:


> BTW Zim - you mentioned Wotan and Wolfgang - they are actually being kinda testy with each other right now. The staff has been musing over whether or not Wotan may attempt to overthrow Wolfgang for alpha male position soon. There was a LOT of posturing going on when I was there, and a pretty spectacular ritualized fight during Howl Night.


yeah..the difference i saw in some of the vids i watched was that they're more snarky with each other than with the other wolves...lots of face nipping and muzzle grabbing and sudden rushes...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

FYI - I'm officially a wolf geek, because I got WAY too excited over the fact that:

1. I've been in the same truck with Erich Klinghammer. (Granted, during the wolf-bison demo but still!) 

2. I'm proudly wearing a scratch on my neck from Renki.

3. I have a flat of Monty's purple tomato plants in my garden now 

By the way, I'm not anywhere near done posting photos. Not only do I still have more in my camera, BUT, Monty was photographing the entire event, and offered each seminar attendee a CD with their own personal photos of them with the wolves.  So if I can, I'll post a few of me with the wolves once I get the CD!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

> The following errors occurred with your submission:
> 
> 1. nekomi has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## Maddie'sMomma (Mar 5, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures!!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Sorry Zim - all better!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting these pictures 

They are absolutely breath-taking! 

I am so jealous!


----------



## Hollis (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't even know what to say. I am completely amazed. They are all gorgeous but the ones with the photographer are so moving. Just really beautiful. I can't wait to see more and hear more about it.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Nekomi - what beautiful pictures! You can't begin to imagine how insanely jealous I am of you both for this trip and your dogs! 

Now a question that hopefully you can help with (or any genetic whiz out there). It's been a very long time since my last genetics class and the decades have fried my brain (not to mention I know how caged wild animals feel after all my time in this stupid cubicle!). 

I have been asked if the following is possible:

If you cross a wolf and a dog, the result would be 1/2 wolf, 1/2 dog pups. This I am pretty sure I have correct so far.

Now if you cross two of these offspring, are the pups automatically still 1/2 wolf and 1/2 dog getting 1/4 wolf and 1/4 dog from each parent? Or is it possible that a pup could get all wolf genes from both parents and be technically 100% wolf or vice versa and be 100% dog? I can't remember enough of genetics to know if this would be possible (I suppose anything's possible) or do wolf and dog genetics work so it would always be a mix?


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

They would still be a 50/50. Traits that are apparent can vary.


There is alot of information out there about breeding generations, f1/f2 ect. ect.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm jealous!! The coyotes are awesome, and the wolves are just gorgeous creatures. Your pictures are great, they really capture the wolves. And I also think that wolf was very willowish .


----------

